# Building a executive desk out of pine or oak



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

I was thinking of building an executive desk out of oak, but then a guy at work suggested making one out of pine. Still trying to determine the style I am going to shoot for the office(will be building a book shelf or two, shelves and a desk). Are there any cons with working with pine for a book shelf or a desk? 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Pine is soft and dings / dents easily. For shelves it's OK as long as you don't drag anything across them but for a desk that might see a pen and paper I would chose something much harder. Oak would be great.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

IMO, there is no comparison. Oak would be a much better choice. It machines better, stains better, and finishes better. It's available in the three popular thicknesses in plywood, and also available in different cuts in hardwood.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either wood would work fine. It's really a personal choice thing anyway. Pine is much less formal than oak, kind of a country look. Sure pine is prone to get dings in it but that is just regarded as character on pine. The only real thing you would have to be careful of is writing directly on the top without a pad under it. An ink pen will would transfer the writing right through the paper into the wood. Oak has always been popular where pine's appeal comes and goes. Oak will also last longer.


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

If I go pine I would put a glass top on it. Oak is favored for sure but the cost is the debating factor. I am a country boy so the pine does attract me. The wife likes oak so it seems like that may be the rout i take


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OAK beyond a doubt.

George


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

AndyV said:


> ....*The wife likes oak* so it seems like that may be the rout i take .....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That pretty much ends the discussion right there. Unless you actually _like_ sleeping on the couch. :smile:


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Right. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

What thickness of ply would you use for the sides, or would you use solid planks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

If it's frame and panel, I'd use solid wood for rails and stiles. You could use ply, or solid for the field. Using 3/4 for rails and stiles, and 1/4 ply for panels works good. Using solid plywood for sides 3/4 or more would also work good. You'd just have to cover the ends of the plys to look better.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

AndyV said:


> If I go pine I would put a glass top on it. Oak is favored for sure but the cost is the debating factor. I am a country boy so the pine does attract me. The wife likes oak so it seems like that may be the rout i take
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would consider a desk pad over glass, it would be much nicer to write on, I had a glass topped desk once and still had to use a pad.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

That's the exact style of desk I want to build someday. Keep us updated during the construction!!


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Will do! Rayking states "if it's frame and panel". I assumed this was the only way to build this. What other options are there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Some build solid sides with a face frame, like cabinets. Two boxes and a top across both. Frame and panel is a classic look.


----------



## usewillow (Aug 30, 2017)

AndyV...I have a question about the first desk shown in your picture posts. Are there any plans available for that desk? It is exactly what I have been looking to find. Thanks in advance for your time and help. usewillow. By the way that name was from my pet ferret Willow she was a runt and only about 6 inches long.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

usewillow said:


> AndyV...I have a question about the first desk shown in your picture posts. Are there any plans available for that desk? It is exactly what I have been looking to find. Thanks in advance for your time and help. usewillow. By the way that name was from my pet ferret Willow she was a runt and only about 6 inches long.


That is a photo of a desk for sale:

http://www.lafuente.com/Mexican-Furniture/Rustic-Pine-Furniture/Desks/6916/

By the way you replied to a 3 year old post.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

A desk as pictured is a big project which will involve many hours to complete. I'm against making that type project out of Pine. Pine is less expensive than hardwood, easy to work and is great for many things but I prefer a good hardwood for an involved piece like a desk which just might be passed down as an heirloom. 
Even the less expensive hardwoods will trump Pine on a project like a desk IMO. 
If you're using all hand tools, Pine is much more a consideration of choice because it's easier to work. 
If you have a tablesaw, go with a hardwood.


----------

